# straightbar



## militarymonark (Mar 29, 2007)

well I received the tank today for my straighbar, im happy.


----------



## elginkid (Mar 31, 2007)

Excellent,

Nothing's more exciting than putting a tank on a bike for the first time!

Wes


----------

